# Howdy!



## Rachy1412 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey I'm new here and to the world of mice! I have three girlies, two white ones and a brown one.. I've had them for about a year now, they're my first ever mice. I also have cats, rats, rabbits and a guinea pig! I look forward to learning more about them with you guys!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

hello and wellcome  this board is a great place to learn everything about mice


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

